# nansulate paint



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.nanasulate.com/index.html 
anybody ever use this stuff


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

bad link

waiting for I can't see &^$% captain to appear....


----------



## NanoPioneer (May 9, 2009)

The correct link is www.nansulate.com


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i was thinking this might draw more interests due to its huge possible upsides ...i would really like if some people could just look up this paint and see if there is any truth to it


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Wasn't there a few products discussed here before about this kind of coating? I thought it was for the interior of the roof.

Just ran into a potential customer last week that owns a 1933 beach house. He said there was never any insulation in the walls because it was built as just a beach house. Having insulation blown in behind the lath would be destructive and very expensive so this thread is timely for me. I think I will make a pitch for this nano-technology paint as an alternative. 

I would like to find out more as well.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

from all I have read, the reports on this paint are lil if no insulating properties to this paint. READ "sham".


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

nEighter said:


> from all I have read, the reports on this paint are lil if no insulating properties to this paint. READ "sham".


Could you translate that for me?

- You have read independent reports other than the manufacturer produced?
- "lil if no insulating properties to this paint" Does this mean there are no insulating properties?
- READ "sham" Are you saying that its a sham or that the reports say its a sham or are we supposed to just read the word sham?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in this. The HO with the beach house I was hoping to sell this to was in the process of having a closed-loop HVAC system installed in their 1st home. He said this was their big expense for the year because they were taking advantage of new tax credits being offered to upgrade efficiency.

I wonder if this product will qualify?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Tony, here is link to Energy Star
Would SW e barrier be an option, think neighter had a thread on it?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Could you translate that for me?
> 
> - You have read independent reports other than the manufacturer produced?
> - "lil if no insulating properties to this paint" Does this mean there are no insulating properties?
> - READ "sham" Are you saying that its a sham or that the reports say its a sham or are we supposed to just read the word sham?



everything I have read and researched about this product says it doesn't actually "insulate" like they claim. That lighter colors were able to lessen the temp of the siding, but that is what regular light colored paint does anyway.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

nEighter said:


> everything I have read and researched about this product says it doesn't actually "insulate" like they claim. That lighter colors were able to lessen the temp of the siding, but that is what regular light colored paint does anyway.


 
I was thinking trying to sell them on interior application this fall. The "testimonials" on their site mentioned that it was used as a barrier of sort by coating the interior side of exterior walls. That would be a nice sale since if they bite it would essentially mean a full interior repaint. It could possibly fall under the tax credit for $1500


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i really wish i had some extra money so i could finally see if it works at all(the interior stuff)....even if it only works a little i would consider it a sucess..anything that improves effeciency is insanely markeatble and i could sell so many jobs..u would also be able to market it as green...i think they are a US GREEN BUILDING COUNCIL MEMBER and they are the real deal when it comes to anything green...someone please buy this n try it!!!........here is there contact number if anyone wants to hassle and question them...it says call 8:00 through 5:00....1239-254-0346...someone should call and try to figure out if there legit


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

let us know if it does  E barrier is more of a radiant barrier. If you are going that route then get Lo/MIT or HeatBloc75 






http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2211192687320564695

these "I think" would be more for what would/could get the energy savings rebate.. I don't know for certain, but think they could because they actually are what is defined as a radiant barrier by having an E value of .25 and lower. I am uber tired. If I don't make sence it is because of this..


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

i have used sherwin williams e-barrrier and that stuff def does work for attic decking..it is only good for that though..and the foils work better for that but are more expensive..the only thing i didnt like waqs that the stuff i used smells pretty bad and had a voc level of 350 grams a liter which is pretty high


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

here is an interesting article with some good links too 
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/ceramic-insulating-paints.php
anyone else know about this stuff? Sounds like it would be good for interiors of exterior walls.


----------



## NanoPioneer (May 9, 2009)

If anyone would like to call, I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. Francesca Crolley, VP Operations & Marketing for Industrial Nanotech: 800-767-3998.

I don't like to market on message boards - it's not the proper place in my opinion, I would just like to clear up any confusion by saying that our product is not a ceramic (or glass bead)-based coating - which it is sometimes confused with.


----------

